# losing my bees



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would say you moved the bees to close to where they were. They are going to go where they came from, and that is under the falling tree. If they are still going to that spot, put your hive as close as possible, close the entrance down some with grass and weeds. Good Luck


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Leave them where you first moved them 20' away, remove the empty boxes with Lemongrass oil. Leave them alone a few days; they'll work it out.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Putting that box with lemongrass oil there attracted the bees so they did not fully look for their new hives. I agree with wdcrkapry205, remove that box with lemongrass oil and let the bees find the new location of home on their own.


----------



## kaeckman (Mar 22, 2013)

RayMarler said:


> Putting that box with lemongrass oil there attracted the bees so they did not fully look for their new hives. I agree with wdcrkapry205, remove that box with lemongrass oil and let the bees find the new location of home on their own.


 Thanks all ,I jumped the gun again .I guess I want things to bee OK right away.

I also have trouble getting the girls to go into the supers even with the top entrance .I put one super on for a week first and then looked for the Queen first and then I put the queen exclude and two supers on,I did all three the same way , and only one has comb and honey out of 6 and one is honey bound.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Move one or two drawn combs of open larva up into the super above the excluder, this attracts the bees up to take care of the brood, and they'll start drawing combs next to it for storing honey. As the brood emerges, they'll fill the cells with honey. This will work if you still are in flows, not so much if you are in a dearth.


----------



## kaeckman (Mar 22, 2013)

RayMarler said:


> Move one or two drawn combs of open larva up into the super above the excluder, this attracts the bees up to take care of the brood, and they'll start drawing combs next to it for storing honey. As the brood emerges, they'll fill the cells with honey. This will work if you still are in flows, not so much if you are in a dearth.


Thanks but the brood are in deeps and the suppers are med?


----------



## kaeckman (Mar 22, 2013)

kaeckman said:


> Thanks but the brood are in deeps and the suppers are med?


But i have one deep box left in storage,so I will do one tomorrow Thanks Ray


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It's harder to get them to draw wax this time of year than it is in the spring. Try just removing the excluders until they get started, them put the excluders back on if they do start. Make sure the queen is below the excluders....


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would put the excluder in a cabinet and forget you ever heard of one. Like others mentioned. I doubt they will draw any more comb unless you have a big fall flow. The bees most likely have consumed some stored honey during the summer and have open comb, they see no need to draw more comb unless there no space for surplus honey. You could try feeding them if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------



## kaeckman (Mar 22, 2013)

RayMarler said:


> It's harder to get them to draw wax this time of year than it is in the spring. Try just removing the excluders until they get started, them put the excluders back on if they do start. Make sure the queen is below the excluders....


Thanks Ray,there is sure a lot to learn but i like it.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

kaeckman said:


> sat the 3 rd of aug ,I found a large tree broke off and hanging about 30 ft over two of my 3 hives, and ready to fall at any min. In a panic i moved the two hives at about 9:00 am about 20 ft to the north out of harms way. After i moved them a lot of bees seamed to hover over were there home was and most of them are foragers full of nectar looking for home .I put a box there with lemongrass oil in side and in the morning some were inside and some were just in the grass.Now it looks like there are more bees there than at first.Can any one help me,and thanks in advance. john in eastern Michigan.2nd yearbeek


Bees cannot be moved over about two feet or they will have a problem finding their hive unless you move them well over 2-3 miles then they will seem to realize they have been relocated. Therefore I would put the hives back where they were . If exceedingly afraid of the limb falling I would chain it to the main part of the tree if possible or before moving the hives back I would take a chain saw and cut it down or if not too heavy I might try building some strong protection over the hives ( I dislike this idea the most.)Good luck. I guess you could move the hives back immediately to try and save some of the field bees and then at night in a few days move them a few miles away too.


----------



## kaeckman (Mar 22, 2013)

samoadc said:


> Bees cannot be moved over about two feet or they will have a problem finding their hive unless you move them well over 2-3 miles then they will seem to realize they have been relocated. Therefore I would put the hives back where they were . If exceedingly afraid of the limb falling I would chain it to the main part of the tree if possible or before moving the hives back I would take a chain saw and cut it down or if not too heavy I might try building some strong protection over the hives ( I dislike this idea the most.)Good luck. I guess you could move the hives back immediately to try and save some of the field bees and then at night in a few days move them a few miles away too.


Thanks samoacd
But I removed the rug from the site and every thing that was there and there all gone now ,I hope i did not lose them but the tree is no the nabobs property and he said ma by he will cut it down this winter if it don't fall first.


----------

